# Naked and Afraid" 2013 season thread



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Series premier, but listed as episode 4.

I dunno, it was worth watching but I'm not sure how it'll keep interest week to week. We learned years ago on Survivor that starving people are boring and the fact that they could show us 21 days in an hour show sort of points that out. The guy lost 45 pounds and the girl 20-something, they need to put these people down in a spot with more accessible food!

There were a couple humorous moments. I'll give it another week.

Also, there's an uncensored version of it showing Sunday night right before the second ep airs.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Thought the guy whined far more than the girl. He was the one with PMS. Surprised they didn't try to make weapons like a simple throwing stick. Screw the monkeys. That said I could never do this. Tougher by far than I.


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

I liked it and will probably do a season pass until I get sick of it. The guy was definitely crabbier than the hippy chic. He was bitter going in, though. I felt bad that she was so proud for getting that turtle after burning the shelter...only to get food poisoning for a few days. I can't imagine being that sick in the middle of nowhere. At least it wasn't the cranky guy who ended up sick. He wouldn't have ever let her live that down. I'm surprised he let the shelter fire roll off his back so easily.

ETA: I haven't looked at how the guide listed it, but it seemed like I had missed something since they started off the show talking about the snake that bit their executive producer (and it was a NASTY bite!).


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I got a chuckle at how wounded he was when she said his snake was small.  He definitely wasn't a strong social guy, and admitted it pretty much from the start.

But, both of them toughed it out and I think that hug at the end was pretty heartfelt. 

Reckon the video/sound team had a modern tent and supplies? Salt in the wound for the naked sufferers.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

heySkippy said:


> Also, there's an uncensored version of it showing Sunday night right before the second ep airs.


Will this always be the case? If so, I may change my season pass to manually record that time slot. I'm far more annoyed by bleeps and blurs than I would be just seeing it uncensored regardless of attractiveness of individuals.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Waldorf said:


> Will this always be the case? If so, I may change my season pass to manually record that time slot. I'm far more annoyed by bleeps and blurs than I would be just seeing it uncensored regardless of attractiveness of individuals.


You've been pranked


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Waldorf said:


> Will this always be the case? If so, I may change my season pass to manually record that time slot. I'm far more annoyed by bleeps and blurs than I would be just seeing it uncensored regardless of attractiveness of individuals.


Don't know. My TiVo shows it airing twice, once before and once right after the new episode. It doesn't show it for the following Sunday, yet anyway. It lists as a distinct show, so you can just set another Season Pass.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Here's an article that clams the show is fake.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-getting-ill-eating-turtle--viewers-told.html

I guess there are degrees of fake. Not disclosing everything that happened is different than if they hired actors to pretend they were survivalists and they slept in their trailers at night.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

If the crew had been instructed to intervene in the case of a medical emergency (which was stated in the outset), then all this "he almost died in the fire" business was utter malarkey.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Not too bad of a fakery but I am giving it another episode because it was kind of boring. I am looking at the uncensored version but this is still basic cable so they may show the broken toes or the IVs


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Don't you think the "one personal item" is always going to be some sort of blade/knife and a fire-starter?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Note: I'm going to ask the mods to change the title of this thread to be a season thread.



Hank said:


> Don't you think the "one personal item" is always going to be some sort of blade/knife and a fire-starter?


Guess not, but it made sense in that environment to have a pot for boiling water. I'd have brought a larger one, though. 

I enjoyed this ep more than the first (fourth) one. Too bad they didn't make their shoes on the first day before they even started walking! I wonder if the people last week couldn't have done the same if they'd thought of it?

The girl (I'm never going to remember names of people who are only on once) catching the catfish by sitting in the mudhole was downright cringe-worthy, but at that level of hunger I'm sure it was worth it. Still... 

Oh, the "Uncensored" repeat of last week was indeed different, but in no way uncensored. They added a bunch of pop-up factoid boxes telling about this and that. Supposedly there was some added footage, but I only watched the first 5-ish minutes of it so can't comment.

Season Pass kept, for now.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

How can they call that "uncensored" when it is still censored? False advertising.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I skimmed through the entire thing and did not notice extra footage. The factoids did not say anything about the broken toe or the IV


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

I think it's hilarious here seeing all the folks getting panties in a bunch over the "uncensored" show.

One thing I observed is that it looks like contestants who are normally quite fit outdoorsey types wisely came in extra heavy so they'd have some body fat to live off during the 3 week ordeal.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> I skimmed through the entire thing and did not notice extra footage. The factoids did not say anything about the broken toe or the IV


There were a few scenes that had a "bonus footage" tag on the screen that I did not remember from last week.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

philw1776 said:


> I think it's hilarious here seeing all the folks getting panties in a bunch over the "uncensored" show.


I don't have bunched panties but when something is advertised as "uncensored" and then everything is still censored I would just like to know what their definition of "uncensored" is. If they wanted to air a "bonus" episode with comments and extended scenes, call it something else but it ain't "uncensored."


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

As I said way back in this thread before the so-called uncensored show aired, "You've been pranked."

I still find it hilarious that even after that folks actually expected, you know...


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

philw1776 said:


> You've been pranked


Indeed I have. Discovery and I have differing definitions of "uncensored".


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Thank heavens it isn't uncensored.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

2004raptor said:


> Thank heavens it isn't uncensored.


Since it was on Discovery and there's no real prize involved, I was hoping for a more documentary style approach than what we're getting which is a few blurs away from something they'd show on CBS. I was also looking forward to modern man's knowledge vs primitive man's circumstances with regards to things like hunting wild game which hasn't really played out.

Fans of the genre - of Survivor Man, Man vs Wild, etc. are they all fully clothed with a survival kit, tools, production crew and such? Just wondering which (if any) offer more of a "pure" experience. Naked Castaway looked promising, but last night's showing was a repeat of the Grand Canyon tightrope walker guy.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I've enjoyed both episodes. Crazy what they put themselves through for no cash prize. The girl in the 2nd episode lost so much weight, she looked so skinny at the end.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

The girl in the second episode gave up on the 'naked' part of the show pretty early on in the episode. I guess making clothes wasn't prohibited.

I would have done the show, but never without *shoes or sunscreen*! OUCH!


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

JFriday said:


> I've enjoyed both episodes. Crazy what they put themselves through for no cash prize. The girl in the 2nd episode lost so much weight, she looked so skinny at the end.


No cash prize but when you look at these folks resumes, being on this show will help them rake in bucks in their chosen careers as an adventure guide etc. Street cred.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I just ran through the "punk'd" version. If you FF through it, there's a brown "Extended Scene" box in the top left corner you can stop on and watch. Besides that, there are a few "pop up video" like fact boxes, along with dozens of stupid tweets from people. Those I just ignored and watched the extended scenes. You're not really missing much.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Waldorf said:


> Fans of the genre - of Survivor Man, Man vs Wild, etc. are they all fully clothed with a survival kit, tools, production crew and such? Just wondering which (if any) offer more of a "pure" experience. Naked Castaway looked promising, but last night's showing was a repeat of the Grand Canyon tightrope walker guy.


Naked Castaway is excellent. It's as pure survival as you can get. Like Survivorman the host is alone and does all his own filming. However, he beats even Les Stroud by being dumped on a deserted island totally naked. He doesn't even get the "personal item" they're allowed on Naked and Afraid. I highly recommend it.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

I now see how our species has survived. Females really git er done with the survival stuff. Amazing.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I think they should rename the series: _Will they #@<%?_


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I felt sorry for the guy with the sunburn. I've had one about 1/4 as bad as his and I almost lost it. And I had access to pharmacies and other modern conveniences.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

2004raptor said:


> I felt sorry for the guy with the sunburn. I've had one about 1/4 as bad as his and I almost lost it. And I had access to pharmacies and other modern conveniences.


I'm a light skinned easily burned red head. From the 1st show on I was thinking I'd have zero chance surviving as I burn in minutes. This particular episode was a cringe worthy nightmare for me to watch. A Bill Clinton style "Ah feel your pain" experience.

Can't believe that the guy just drank that water though. The 21 days had to be a humbling learning experience.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Hank said:


> I think they should rename the series: _Will they #@<%?_


Not with severely burned "parts that have never seen sun" they won't. See the sunburned guy cringe when hugged?


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Maybe I missed it but what was the girls item she brought on the show? I assume the guys was the hatchet/axe but I must have accidentally ff'ed through that part.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

philw1776 said:


> Not with severely burned "parts that have never seen sun" they won't. See the sunburned guy cringe when hugged?


We're only three episodes into the season. It's got to come up eventually. You know what they say, "where there's a will, there's a way".  21 days is a long time to spend, alone, with a naked, fit, member of the opposite sex. I believe the crew leaves overnight. hubba hubba.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

The girl's item was a lighter.

I'm also fair-skinned and have had some horrific sunburns over the years. I've been burned probably about 2/3 as bad as he was, twice (except I had swim trunks), and both times I was feverish and nauseous for 12-24 hours and in pain for several days (and I had water, shelter and aloe). I don't think I would have made it through the first two days if I'd been exposed as much as he was. 

And that's why I could not believe he was staying out in the sun as much as he was the first day! While he seemed to know he was in trouble and needed shade, I didn't think he was nearly urgent enough. I was thinking if that were me, I would be hiding in the shade immediately, and gradually exposing myself to the sun and getting a base-burn and letting it heal a little before going out in the midday sun for more than a few minutes. No way would I have doddled on the beach or tried that swim in the middle of the day. I would have waited until twilight or better yet, the next morning to swim to the big island. I think he underestimated how debilitating a severe sunburn is and how vulnerable he was.

The water thing was another fiasco - whatever happened with water, anyway? I assume they lived off coconut water the whole time?


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Did anyone catch their final scores? My recording cut off before they got to that part.

She definetly had the best tanlines going in so far of any of the contestants.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

latrobe7 said:


> The girl's item was a lighter.
> 
> I'm also fair-skinned and have had some horrific sunburns over the years. I've been burned probably about 2/3 as bad as he was, twice (except I had swim trunks), and both times I was feverish and nauseous for 12-24 hours and in pain for several days (and I had water, shelter and aloe). I don't think I would have made it through the first two days if I'd been exposed as much as he was.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Yet in his pre-arrival commentary he correctly expressed concern about the sun. Go figure. It's like he somehow stopped thinking once he met the au natural surfer girl on the beach. Heh.

They seemed to lack a container that could be used to hold water for boiling.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

latrobe7 said:


> The water thing was another fiasco - whatever happened with water, anyway? I assume they lived off coconut water the whole time?


It did end up raining a lot but I wasn't sure what day it was. I assume they caught that and bottled it for drinking water and lived on coconuts until then.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Rained the last 3 days


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

latrobe7 said:


> The girl's item was a lighter.
> 
> I'm also fair-skinned and have had some horrific sunburns over the years. I've been burned probably about 2/3 as bad as he was, twice (except I had swim trunks), and both times I was feverish and nauseous for 12-24 hours and in pain for several days (and I had water, shelter and aloe). I don't think I would have made it through the first two days if I'd been exposed as much as he was.
> 
> ...


I also agree in wondering why he didn't begin with limited sun exposure. It's not like they had to be anywhere fast. Sure, it's great to set up camp, but it would've been a lot better if he were in the right frame of mind (physically and mentally) to contribute while in survival mode.

I've only seen 3 episodes now and am impressed at the survivalist mode the women are capable of shifting into. I haven't been too impressed with the men yet.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> Naked Castaway is excellent. It's as pure survival as you can get. Like Survivorman the host is alone and does all his own filming. However, he beats even Les Stroud by being dumped on a deserted island totally naked. He doesn't even get the "personal item" they're allowed on Naked and Afraid. I highly recommend it.


Just watched all three hours of this in a row and really enjoyed it. Thanks for the recommendation. :up:


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

JFriday said:


> Did anyone catch their final scores? My recording cut off before they got to that part.


The guy went from 6.9 to 7.2. The girl went from 8.0 to 8.4.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

kar74 said:


> I also agree in wondering why he didn't begin with limited sun exposure.


It didn't look like there was much, if any, usable cover on the small island. Still, it seems like almost anything would have been better than swimming a mile in the midday sun.

The amount of trash she found was truly disgusting.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

heySkippy said:


> It didn't look like there was much, if any, usable cover on the small island. Still, it seems like almost anything would have been better than swimming a mile in the midday sun.
> 
> The amount of trash she found was truly disgusting.


She should have knit him a sweater out of fronds. I missed the first 10 minutes though so I didn't catch the transition from small to large island.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

He did have some palm fronds over his back in one or two shots. I'm surprised they didn't build a filter for that water. They had plenty of bottles. Put a large bottle on the bottom, put a few sand and charcoal bottles above it and walla fresh water.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Jeeters said:


> The guy went from 6.9 to 7.2. The girl went from 8.0 to 8.4.


Thanks.

Did anyone notice when they were looking at the map in the beginning they hadn't blurred out part of her bush?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Also, did anyone notice that the "swim" between the two islands looks like a pretty shallow sand berm? It was obvious in one shot of the two islands at the start of the show, but in other shots, they made it look really deep (with sharks!). Somehow I really do not think a TV production staff would allow two naked people to swim a mile in shark infested waters. Unless they were also trying to get some great footage fro Shark Week.


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

JFriday said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Did anyone notice when they were looking at the map in the beginning they hadn't blurred out part of her bush?


Lol! I did notice that and had to do a double take. Oopsie! I wonder if those two actually kept in touch once the show was over. She seemed too much of a free spirit for him.

So, I have decided last week's pot was one of the best items brought along for survival (had it been bigger, it would've been perfect). As far as another item goes, I am torn. Fire can be made with the right tools as well as a spear/knife. What else would you bring with you? (Too bad sunscreen wasn't an option.  )


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

The couple that went into hyena-land went thru hell, this weeks peeps were amateurs.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

fmowry said:


> She should have knit him a sweater out of fronds.


That girl was like the professor from Gilligan's Island. Amazing.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

She was awesome.

Throwing a dude into that situation when you KNOW he is a ginger? Not cool. I am part native american (Chippewa), and never burn in N Wisconsin. But at the equator? Even this red blood will burn down there.

I didn't like this episode.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Yeah, if you notice the local people in the Equatorial zone hang out in forests and live in huts. African Americans can get sun burns.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Wow, the guy this week (Panama) was a wuss. Once again, the female half of the team carries her load and then some. I can't believe he brought those goggles, built the spear (which looked pretty good) and then wimped out in the water.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

heySkippy said:


> Wow, the guy this week (Panama) was a wuss. Once again, the female half of the team carries her load and then some. I can't believe he brought those goggles, built the spear (which looked pretty good) and then wimped out in the water.


The guy made me think what it would be like if Kenny Powers/Danny McBride were to appear on this show. All talk and no action. And bringing the goggles (!) cracked me up. Hey, I'm a big tough survivalist. Listen up, little lady, because you can learn a lot from me. But I'm afraid of snakes...and bats...and alligators...and sharks...and water!


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

This week another doofus paired with a competent female partner. Instead of a firestarter tool he chooses goggles and then scaredy-pants out of the water when he has a chance to use them.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

So, what have we learned from this show?

Here are some things I think I would do in their place:

1) First priority is to sit down for perhaps an hour to think and plan. This includes some form of conflict resolution method since everyone gets cranky when they are thirsty/hungry/cold. Maybe give each person one or two vetoes per day, and alternate days with each person in charge. Create a day-by-day travel plan to the extraction point. Divide up the critical jobs for the first couple days: water, fire, food, shelter, weapons.

2) Before setting out, highest priority is protecting your body. In most places, this means immediately fabricating some crude shoes -- even if it just means tying some thick leaves or some bark onto the soles of your feet. It may also include fashioning a crude hat and/or poncho to prevent sunburn.

3) Work your butt off the first few days -- since you presumably ate and drank well during the period before the contest -- your energy level will be down after the first few days unless you find a lot of food. If it is dry your first day, collect a lot of wood and get it under cover in case it rains later.

4) I cannot imagine a situation where it would be smart to choose a personal item other than a blade (hunting knife, axe, or machete), fire-starter, or a metal pot. The blade is the most critical. The choice between a fire-starter or a metal pot depends on whether you need to boil your drinking water and whether you can find or make something to boil the water in or to start a fire. 

I've noticed that they never had both of the partners choosing a blade. Is there some system that keeps them from choosing the same thing? (I usually fast forward through most of the preliminary stuff)


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Ment said:


> This week another doofus paired with a competent female partner. Instead of a firestarter tool he chooses goggles and then scaredy-pants out of the water when he has a chance to use them.


The goggles were stupid. I wasn't sure what to make of his retreat from the water. Did he actually see a shark, or did he just imagine it?

While he did seem cowardly, the woman seemed a bit too gung-ho sometimes, particularly when she was thinking about attacking the adult alligator thing (I cannot remember what they called the actual species). Attacking the adult alligator is nuts. At least she decided not to do it.

I was thinking they could have fashioned a kind of heavy spear with the machete on the end of a pole. If they could have chopped the head off that big snake, that would have provided a fair bit of meat. Or not, I don't know how hard it is to kill a boa (was it in fact a boa?).


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

The goggles were definitely stupid. Especially for such a survivalist "diva" who seemed to fear everything, including water. He was the worst contestant out there that I've seen so far. If I were his partner I think I would've accidentally stabbed him with his spear after hearing him whine about the lack of protein for the 386,622nd time. :-/


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Pretty sure there is some type of communication before hand so the contestants wont each bring a knife. 

Goggles were a good idea if he was 100% sure he could start a fire in a wet environment with bamboo. Would have been better if he researched spear fishing etc. Great trap built by the female. 

There was tons of food around them each night, insects etc. Could have researched building traps. I'm guessing most of the people (men) figure they can go 21 days without food and slim down from being overweight.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

After watching these contestants, I am turning in my man card. May go transgendered. Depressing how wimpy the last male contestant was. The girl is typical of our New Hampshire outdoor women. Pretty tough. Great sense of humor.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

These two were quite fortunate compared to the other episodes. Relatively plenty to eat, not a lot of rain, no debilitating sunburns, no life-threatening infections, etc.

Not mention fresh clean water running right out of the hillside. How nice was that?

I wonder why the girl didn't build more lobster traps, especially after the first one paid off.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

john4200 said:


> 1) First priority is to sit down *in the shade* for perhaps an hour to think and plan.
> 
> I've noticed that they never had both of the partners choosing a blade. Is there some system that keeps them from choosing the same thing? (I usually fast forward through most of the preliminary stuff)


Simplest solution would be for them to choose two. If they both choose a blade, the other gets their lighter, pot, googles, whatever. Maybe he put goggles second as a joke.


----------



## Risuli (Aug 22, 2001)

I'm wondering how much the show is actually cheating outside the view of the camera. As reported in the New York Post a few weeks ago, in the first episode the female survivalist who became ill was provided with IV's and some food. I don't have an issue with that as obviously I don't wish anyone hurt, but the show conveniently didn't mention it at all.

In the last episode which took place on an island the couple couldn't make fire with either method they tried, but after a few days without fire finally got one started and I noted that they suddenly had a green cord fabric type cord which they were using for their "bow" method of fire starting. Again, no mention of where they suddenly obtained this strong cord!


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

I'm guessing it would be more of an issue early on than later but I'm kinda curious if the guy on the show ever has to close his eyes and think about baseball.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Risuli said:


> I'm wondering how much the show is actually cheating outside the view of the camera. As reported in the New York Post a few weeks ago, in the first episode the female survivalist who became ill was provided with IV's and some food. I don't have an issue with that as obviously I don't wish anyone hurt, but the show conveniently didn't mention it at all.
> 
> In the last episode which took place on an island the couple couldn't make fire with either method they tried, but after a few days without fire finally got one started and I noted that they suddenly had a green cord fabric type cord which they were using for their "bow" method of fire starting. Again, no mention of where they suddenly obtained this strong cord!


I wondered about the same thing. I'd assumed it was scavenged junk floated ashore like the couple on the other island found.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Azlen said:


> I'm guessing it would be more of an issue early on than later but I'm kinda curious if the guy on the show ever has to close his eyes and think about baseball.


While rationing his protein?  
I agree that all of the women have been better than the guys. All of the other guys managed to get pretty badly injured early on, until Fraidy-cat in Panama.
I expected the water apples and coconuts and fresh water she had found at the beginning to solve most of their problems.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Azlen said:


> I'm guessing it would be more of an issue early on than later but I'm kinda curious if the guy on the show ever has to close his eyes and think about baseball.


The lady was skeeved about huddling together naked for body warmth when it was raining and that was late in their 21 days when they've gotten to know each other so I'm gonna say that was off the table.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Ment said:


> The lady was skeeved about huddling together naked for body warmth when it was raining and that was late in their 21 days when they've gotten to know each other so I'm gonna say that was off the table.


I'm not talking about anything more than having a physical reaction to seeing what they are seeing.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Azlen said:


> I'm not talking about anything more than having a physical reaction to seeing what they are seeing.


In my experience, which is considerable, that just doesn't happen.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

heySkippy said:


> In my experience, which is considerable, that just doesn't happen.


How disappointing for your partners!


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

heySkippy said:


> In my experience, which is considerable, that just doesn't happen.


There's stuff you can take for that.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Azlen said:


> There's stuff you can take for that.


Perhaps the contestants can choose a bottle of those for their personal item!


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

My husband is acquainted with one of the producers. He hasn't received any inside information but the show has been picked up for a second season.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Tracy said:


> My husband is acquainted with one of the producers. He hasn't received any inside information but the show has been picked up for a second season.


Not a huge surprise considering it's ratings strength among men.

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...on-program-in-cable-among-men-july-14/192311/

Curious if it would the same ratings without the whole naked thing. Probably not.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Azlen said:


> Not a huge surprise considering it's ratings strength among men.
> 
> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...on-program-in-cable-among-men-july-14/192311/
> 
> Curious if it would the same ratings without the whole naked thing. Probably not.


This show is bringing gay and hetero males together!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

The nakedness definitely adds an aspect to the show and is the reason we're watching it when we ignore other survivalist type shows. We're recreational nudists and what these people are going through is a bit horrifying.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Azlen said:


> Not a huge surprise considering it's ratings strength among men.
> 
> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...on-program-in-cable-among-men-july-14/192311/
> 
> Curious if it would the same ratings without the whole naked thing. Probably not.


I don't get it ... the blurring has hidden everything that a swimsuit/bikini would hide, so the naked part is pretty much redundant. What are you suggesting about men vs women watching the show?


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

getreal said:


> I don't get it ... the blurring has hidden everything that a swimsuit/bikini would hide, so the naked part is pretty much redundant. What are you suggesting about men vs women watching the show?


I'm not suggesting anything. The story that I linked stated that the show was highly rated in the male demographic. I'm curious if the show would get the same ratings if it naked aspect wasn't a part of it. My guess is that it probably wouldn't but you don't have to agree.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

getreal said:


> I don't get it ... the blurring has hidden everything that a swimsuit/bikini would hide


Not true.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Azlen said:


> I'm not suggesting anything. The story that I linked stated that the show was highly rated in the male demographic. I'm curious if the show would get the same ratings if it naked aspect wasn't a part of it. My guess is that it probably wouldn't but you don't have to agree.


I would suggest that the nudity aspect would be an initial draw, but since it is so heavily censored, that any sustained viewership is due to the survival aspect.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

I'm convinced the men are choosen specifically to make women look better able to survive


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

SnakeEyes said:


> I'm convinced the men are choosen specifically to make women look better able to survive


Most of the men (all?) have military training -- they had boots and clothes for that. Depending on their training, maybe knives, compasses, detailed top maps, ponchos, canteens (and the metal cups), fire starting equipment, etc.

Military survival training isn't like surviving naked. The mental aspect, sure, but not necessarily the practical. The men went in overconfident.

The men have mostly been... not as good as the women.

The sunburned guy in Panama. Really? How dumb are you? When I was in Panama, I slathered my tanned native American skin with spf 30 and I still burned when out in the sun all day. Sun burn can be crippling and even fatal in a tropical environment if the blisters pop and get infected.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

justen_m said:


> Most of the men (all?) have military training -- they had boots and clothes for that. Depending on their training, maybe knives, compasses, detailed top maps, ponchos, canteens (and the metal cups), fire starting equipment, etc.


This. I have also felt like the men have been pretty much the lame ones on the show, but that is really because (except for 'fraidy cat dude) they are heavily dependent on equipment to survive.

I also think that the places they visit are not terribly isolated as they appear to be forced along specific routes to their initial camps. They always take what look like horrible/dangerous ways with steep hills/cliffs. Are they directed to get to their initial camp within a certain timeframe thus forcing a straight line route instead of a less perilous, but more time consuming route?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

This is "reality" TV, so I would not be at all surprised if they are getting A LOT of off-screen direction to make better TV.

Would it be cheating to remove the batteries from the little video cameras to generate a spark to create a fire? I know they probably don't have enough current to create a spark, but they might create enough heat if shorted out with a filament to ignite some tinder. At least I'd like to see someone try it.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Hank said:


> This is "reality" TV, so I would not be at all surprised if they are getting A LOT of off-screen direction to make better TV.
> 
> Would it be cheating to remove the batteries from the little video cameras to generate a spark to create a fire? I know they probably don't have enough current to create a spark, but they might create enough heat if shorted out with a filament to ignite some tinder. At least I'd like to see someone try it.


Sure production didn't want them to mess with the equipment. The handhelds are used at night, when the weather is bad and the crew isn't there. Perhaps if a light bulb washed up on shore. I'd like them to assign tools for next season. Perhaps a fire piston to have them figure out how to use it.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I wonder if they do "cavity checks" before dropping them off. 

"Hey, look what I just found on the beach! A box of waterproof matches!" 

If they are truly left alone at night and started a fire while the crew was away, they wouldn't know anything.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Wow, this week was unexpectedly tough. They got off to a pretty good start but it all went to hell. They were a good team. I think they could have coasted if he'd not gotten sick.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

she was a large woman. They should have saved her for the episode in the Amazon. It was funny to see her spooning him.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

heySkippy said:


> Wow, this week was unexpectedly tough. They got off to a pretty good start but it all went to hell. They were a good team. I think they could have coasted if he'd not gotten sick.


I disagree. I thought they got off to a bad start when they did not even manage to get a fire built the first day. They seemed to give up early, too. If necessary, I would have stayed up most of the night trying to get a fire going (following the rule I mentioned before, work your butt off the first couple days).

Also, they did not seem to communicate very well for dividing up the work. Letting the fire go out was stupid, and they did not seem to have someone explicitly in charge of keeping the fire going.

I wish the editors added a continuous time / date clock in the corner of the screen. I was trying to figure out how much time they spent the first day traveling to their camp. Did they spend too much time traveling, or were they just let off in a spot that was miles away from any reasonable choice for a camp?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

The lady on next week's episode, Ky, looks like she is a major bad-ass!

http://kyfurneaux.com/on-camera.html

Not much body fat, though. Hopefully she finds enough food!


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Had the big girl been lucky enough to catch a fish for a meal, I think she woulda hung in for the 21.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

^^ Agreed. Those little earthworms she found early on would have been dandy fish bait. I thought it was interesting that she said she'd done nothing but prepare for the 6 weeks leading up to this and it was mostly all useless.

I got a big laugh out of the voice-over at the end. When Puma was getting out of the hospital it was announced that the virus he'd contracted had been determined to be "non-lethal". Well duh!


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

john4200 said:


> The lady on next week's episode, Ky, looks like she is a major bad-ass!
> 
> http://kyfurneaux.com/on-camera.html
> 
> Not much body fat, though. Hopefully she finds enough food!


I've noticed that a lot of these fit, outdorsey participants look a bit hefty for typical outdoor adventurers when first starting out. I'd wager that they deliberately put on weight in anticipation of starvation or near starvation for 3 weeks. I would carb up in preparation.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

john4200 said:


> The lady on next week's episode, Ky, looks like she is a major bad-ass!
> 
> http://kyfurneaux.com/on-camera.html
> 
> Not much body fat, though. Hopefully she finds enough food!


Wow! Ky looks awesome ... can't wait for her episode.

The amazon woman with the little hippy dude was a bit of a letdown, but it shows how difficult it can be, psychologically, to continue without your partner to keep each other motivated. So in that way it was still a good episode.

I am really liking this show, partly because of the ever-changing cast of characters and various locations.

"Survivor" used to switch up the locations, but over the last many seasons it seems that the location is basically the same. Change the name, but they all look the same.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

philw1776 said:


> I'd wager that they deliberately put on weight in anticipation of starvation or near starvation for 3 weeks. I would carb up in preparation.


I would not take the opposing side of that wager! 

It will be interesting to see how Ky looks at the beginning of her test.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

so i am watching the borneo episode - curious as to why they would be paranoid about drinking water that is briskly and rapidly running over rocks?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

danielhart said:


> so i am watching the borneo episode - curious as to why they would be paranoid about drinking water that is briskly and rapidly running over rocks?


Because that is no guarantee that the water is free of pathogens, especially where they were.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

john4200 said:


> I wish the editors added a continuous time / date clock in the corner of the screen. I was trying to figure out how much time they spent the first day traveling to their camp. Did they spend too much time traveling, or were they just let off in a spot that was miles away from any reasonable choice for a camp?


I don't think they have much choice where they camp. It seems they ar given the map and told where to camp.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I wonder why they don't mention what virus puma had?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Hank said:


> I wonder why they don't mention what virus puma had?


Probably insufficiently deadly-sounding.

Speaking of that, aren't there inoculations against typhus, malaria, and the like? Surely these people have been immunized prior to leaving for their adventure.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

john4200 said:


> Because that is no guarantee that the water is free of pathogens, especially where they were.


so he drinks from that little moss covered stream when there was a large area of fast running water (almost to the level of rapids) filtering over rocks?

agitation is a pretty effective way of ridding water of pathogens imo. not a guarantee, but if i was dehydrated, that's the water i would drink.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

heySkippy said:


> Probably insufficiently deadly-sounding.
> 
> Speaking of that, aren't there inoculations against typhus, malaria, and the like? Surely these people have been immunized prior to leaving for their adventure.


it doesn't really make sense that it was some kind of unnamed virus, especially if he purported to have gotten sick from drinking contaminated water. In that case it would almost always be bacterial and it would not take a week for the illness to show up.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Bad water would have affected him right away. It didn't. They made it clear that somehow he contracted a virus. Do you know precisely how you contracted your last viral cold?


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

philw1776 said:


> Bad water would have affected him right away. It didn't. They made it clear that somehow he contracted a virus. Do you know precisely how you contracted your last viral cold?


they said it was a virus and that he got it from the water he drank from the mossy rock on day 2 - which doesn't add up...

meh, i am not gonna call for an investigation or anything...lol...

(ftr and fwiw i am an RN for 25 years and know a bit more than the layperson about virology and epidemiology)

bottom line is i do find the show entertaining but also have concerns about some of the "reality" of it...


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

to add, it's more likely he had something parasitic or even viral which he just contracted from merely being in that environment, but that's not as sexy as saying he got it from "bad water which he shouldn't have drank." They had video of that and I think they just wanted to make that connection - a random mosquito bite wouldn't fit the drama bill imo.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

philw1776 said:


> Bad water would have affected him right away. It didn't.


Are you sure about that? Some infections have an incubation time. Certainly there are some things that would have affected him right away, but I don't see how you can rule out something else with an incubation time of several days.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Bad water is bacterial, hits you fast. Viruses have incubation times that vary; LOTS of viral sources in rain forest.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

heySkippy said:


> ... Speaking of that, aren't there inoculations against typhus, malaria, and the like? Surely these people have been immunized prior to leaving for their adventure.


I wonder if Jenny McCarthy was to be on the show, would she get inoculated?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

philw1776 said:


> Bad water is bacterial, hits you fast. Viruses have incubation times that vary; LOTS of viral sources in rain forest.


You are making sweeping generalizations that are far from absolutely correct.

For example, a quick web search finds that cholera and typhoid fever are common waterborne bacterial diseases, and they have incubation times of 1-7 and 7-14 days.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

john4200 said:


> You are making sweeping generalizations that are far from absolutely correct.
> 
> For example, a quick web search finds that cholera and typhoid fever are common waterborne bacterial diseases, and they have incubation times of 1-7 and 7-14 days.


At least from my own argument , if you will, I have been maintaining that they claimed it was some sort of water borne virus, and not a bacteria. It could simply boil down to the producers either being too lazy or too ignorant to differentiate between them but I really think they were just trying to play up the drama

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

danielhart said:


> It could simply *boil down *to the producers either being too lazy or too ignorant to differentiate between them...


That was the whole problem, he drank the water without simply boiling it down!


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Things I learned. Drinking water out of a hole in the side of the earth is okay.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Ment said:


> Things I learned. Drinking water out of a hole in the side of the earth is okay.


Better than a low lying stream, anyway. The problem with the stream is that they were in an area with a lot of animal life that could have defecated or died upstream, which is a major source of pathogens in the water.

Rain water that has filtered down through the ground is much less likely to contain pathogens -- the ground actually filters out some things as the water passes through it, and there is obviously less chance of animal waste collecting there. But the water he found was not very deep underground. The best wells are quite a bit deeper.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

So, Ky was not as bad-ass as I had expected. She had a mostly good attitude, but she did not contribute anything that I saw to getting them food, and she was squeamish about killing that rodent.

I am highly suspicious of Ky finding that pot. I wonder if it was planted by the showrunners. When I first saw the conditions there were in, and that they only had a knife and a firestarter, I figured they would not last the week since they would not have any drinkable water. But then she miraculously finds a pot in the middle of the swamp.

I think these were the worst conditions we have seen so far this season. Even if they could have chosen their items to bring after seeing the conditions, I think it would have been tough. I would have gone with an axe (preferably one that could be thrown accurately) and a large pot (assuming I did not know there was a pot in the swamp), but then it would have been tough to get a fire started. Maybe if they had managed to find their second island on their first day, they could have found enough dry tender and wood to make a fire without a firestarter.

Once again I thought they made a mistake not creating some sort of foot protection right at the beginning. Even a section of a split tree, tied to the soles of the feet with small vines, would have probably helped a lot.

Although the guy was supposed to be an expert at making primitive weapons, I was not impressed. All he really made was an arrowhead on a spear. I wasn't expecting a bow and arrow under those conditions, but I would have expected something better. With all the birds around, maybe a sling? Maybe a tomahawk sort of thing he could throw? Something to hunt the birds would have been useful.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm more surprised there wasn't more junk to find since it floods there quite often, items such as plastic bottles and such. When they build their shelters why didn't they build a platform off the ground. Maybe not on the first night but later. You've got to figure that water comes from somewhere and that water level varies. Once they build a permanent structure off the ground they could build what the built later, a platform with a earthen center where you could build and maintain a fire.

Poor choice of implement also. Rather have a machete than a knife. Much easier to hack/slash and to build with it. A knife takes so much more energy as well to do similar building tasks.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I don't think there is any doubt that the pot was planted by production. 0% chance of survival without it. I don't really care either way.

I was wondering if the first place they stopped may not have been the place on the map...and the second place was - maybe they just didn't hike enough initially.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

john4200 said:


> Although the guy was supposed to be an expert at making primitive weapons, I was not impressed. All he really made was an arrowhead on a spear. I wasn't expecting a bow and arrow under those conditions, but I would have expected something better. With all the birds around, maybe a sling? Maybe a tomahawk sort of thing he could throw? Something to hunt the birds would have been useful.


He was complaining about the birds picking off the crawfish so easily - and I was wondering why he didn't just kill the birds.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

When they looked in to see what was in their bags, I got the impression they didn't know until they actually looked and took their items out. Are we certain they choose their items or are the items supplied without the contestants knowing the contents.

Small crappy knife. I'd want a large machete or an axe/hatchet.

Nice innovation on using that log/board to push up animals in the water to dry land.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I haven't watched this ep yet, but since they're in the USA there would be considerable restrictions on what birds they are allowed to kill.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

jeepair said:


> When they looked in to see what was in their bags, I got the impression they didn't know until they actually looked and took their items out. Are we certain they choose their items or are the items supplied without the contestants knowing the contents.
> 
> Small crappy knife. I'd want a large machete or an axe/hatchet.
> 
> Nice innovation on using that log/board to push up animals in the water to dry land.


Well the one dude chose goggles and that is pretty specific. Perhaps for other more commonly chosen survival gear they can only choose the class of item knife/container/fire starter.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

heySkippy said:


> I haven't watched this ep yet, but since they're in the USA there would be considerable restrictions on what birds they are allowed to kill.


pfff...restrictions aren't going to stop me if I'm starving.

Me: "Oh I'm so hungry - look...there's a Swan!"

Production: "Uhm, you can't kill that, it's against Section 182 Article 401 of The US Arbitrary Act.."

Me: "Oh, so you're going to feed me then?"

Production: "No, this is a survival show, you're on your own"

Me: "Then turn your head and turn off the camera, because I'm eating this b$%#&!"


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

The problem is in certain locations the producers box themselves in with the one item per person rule. Specifically in an area without potable water and where it would be next to impossible to get fire without a flint you really have to have three items in total. A cutting implement, a fire starting implement, and a container to boil water in . I would just prefer if the producers just stated up front that due to the specific conditions of the location they were allowing for an extra item .

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

After another episode of the woman seemingly handling it better than the man, I'm beginning to wonder how much of it is editing and how much of it is a true reflection of what actually happened.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Azlen said:


> After another episode of the woman seemingly handling it better than the man, I'm beginning to wonder how much of it is editing and how much of it is a true reflection of what actually happened.


There is some editing involved for sure. A show about dumb women paired with smart men probably would be a cause for some protest by some media watchdog group. But also these type of programs show how much mental attitude plays into survival like last week when the dude stopped trying to make fire even though he was the expert of the two at that task and the woman found success by not giving up.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

jeepair said:


> When they looked in to see what was in their bags, I got the impression they didn't know until they actually looked and took their items out. Are we certain they choose their items or are the items supplied without the contestants knowing the contents.


I also noticed that they seemed a little surprised by their items.

My guess is that they fill out a sort of multiple choice test, choosing what they would prefer from two or three classes of items (blades, firestarters, cookware, etc.). Then the showrunners compare the choices of the two people and choose what to give them. Although maybe they have a write-in item also? The goggles were odd.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Ment said:


> There is some editing involved for sure. A show about dumb women paired with smart men probably would be a cause for some protest by some media watchdog group. But also these type of programs show how much mental attitude plays into survival like last week when the dude stopped trying to make fire even though he was the expert of the two at that task and the woman found success by not giving up.


This episode illustrated teamwork as the key to success. Each contestant seriously lacked a necessary quality, mental perseverance against really tough situation & squeamishness preventing obtaining needed protein. The 2 were complimentary. A great team. Either alone was a quick toss in the towel.

The worst teams were the 1st team and then NH hottie Laura and the fat water phobic loser on the island. The 2nd best team was the couple at the African water hole.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

That Louisiana bayou was crazy creepy and difficult! But they camped way too soon before finding the island on the map. 

I was shocked that they lasted 15 days in the swamp before finally moving and finding land. It was a relief when the helicopter finally showed up with Billy and Ky waist deep in water and surrounded by snakes and approaching alligators!

That was a quick season ... "Survivor" will be such a let-down after this.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

The alligators weren't really scary, but the snakes definitely were! We have plenty of swamp here, so this episode really struck home.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Was that the end of the season?

Just checked. I guess that was the last episode. Saturday they have some kind of special.

_Bares All: The entire cast - and their families - return with insight and reveal never-before-seen footage from the addictive new show. Naked and Afraid: Bares All promises to strip itself down and expose everything you couldn't see before!

_


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

2004raptor said:


> Was that the end of the season?
> 
> Just checked. I guess that was the last episode. Saturday they have some kind of special.
> 
> ...


So all naked for the reunion show?


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Ment said:


> So all naked for the reunion show?


I will be ... and anybody else here at my place will be afraid!


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Reunion show was interesting. Even though I thought a few teams were incompatible to say the least, some really despised each other. The guy on the 1st show did have serious "issues". Should be in the dictionary for misogynist and I am not the least PC. Teaming him with the 22 yr old tossed gasoline on the flames. Note to chick: NEVER tell a naked guy his "snake is too small"

Mr Sunburn got his non-existant panties in a wad about Miss Hat Weaver way too much. He wished he'd spent the 3 weeks with Laura. Don't we all.

I thought the African couple were more mature and decently paired once Mr Army got over his annoyance at Ms Nature's distractions. The swamp couple were perfectly complimentary to each others flaws. She really did nothing except pitch in with the hut and most importantly manage Billy's incessant negativity when he wasn't decimating the snake population. Bet the reptiles are glad he's gone. That swamp & Africa were by far the toughest environments.

I'd team with 3 of the women and Mr Africa. Swamp Billy, despite his awesome snake skills is too Mr Negative for 3 weeks


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

This clip show was pretty good. It had a lot of material that I've been wishing for during the episodes, namely the survival stuff without the hysteric announcer and constant replays. I was sure there had to have been other foods and attempts worth watching.

ETA: A nice long Reddit AMA with Alison Teal (surfer girl w/sunburned marine) here. Interesting stuff.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1i34j2

ETA2: Sunburned marine has a hardcore sex vid. Last link in the Wikipedia footnotes goes straight to  so be warned.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naked_and_Afraid


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Yeah, lots of new footage on the clip show. I liked that they touched on the "sex questions" everyone was thinking, but they never covered on the episodes. I thought it was interesting on the island one the storm surge was too great for the crew to arrive one day, so they taped most of the footage themselves that day (I know, could be false, I guess).

eta: As far as reality shows go, I think this one really minimized the replays.. it's not like IRT where it's 11 minutes of actual footage, and 33 minutes of replays.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

I wonder if any of the teams ever spooned to stay warm at night. I kept getting the impression that the guys would have received a swift kick in the crotch had they even brought up that suggestion. I mean, in the swamp episode bayou temps were supposed to be in the upper 50's, lower 60's - but they sure as heck didn't look cold. Something seemed wrong there.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

TiVo'Brien said:


> I wonder if any of the teams ever spooned to stay warm at night. I kept getting the impression that the guys would have received a swift kick in the crotch had they even brought up that suggestion. I mean, in the swamp episode bayou temps were supposed to be in the upper 50's, lower 60's - but they sure as heck didn't look cold. Something seemed wrong there.


On my TiVo there were several spooning shots


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

If Alison is to be believed in her AMA, and she does seem earnest, then I think the show really needs to do a better job of showing actual survival issues and less of the relationship drama. Alison said she found a can on the beach that they used to boil water and this was never mentioned (although the can is visible briefly). Also, Alison said she made a ladder (for getting coconuts), a fish net, and a crab trap, none of which we saw. She also said she seriously injured her "boob", sliced it climbing a tree, and that was not mentioned. She also mentioned that she was given an "emergency" tampon.

We also know that they completely left out mention of Shane's broken toes. I wonder why they seem prone to leave out mention of serious injuries?

One social thing I am surprised they did not show is that Alison said she taught Jonathan to do the hula dance. It seems like the producers like to play up all the fights they have, so I guess a friendly dance lesson was not to be shown.

I just went back and checked the PSR numbers for all the episodes. They appear quite inconsistent. I suppose some of it could be that the scores were based on things that we were not shown, but still, the consistency looks bad:

costa rica
shane 7.6 -> 8.4 (firestarter)
kim 5.8 -> 7.8 (machete)

tanzania
ej 7.3 -> 8.2 (knife)
kellie 7.5 -> 8.1 (pot)

maldives
jonathan 6.9 -> 7.2 (hatchet)
alison 8.0 -> 8.4 (firestarter)

panama
clint 6.9 -> 7.3 (goggles)
laura 7.9 -> 8.2 (machete)

borneo
puma 7.1 -> 6.1 (machete)
julie 5.5 -> 5.0 (pot)

louisiana
billy 8.1 -> 8.9 (knife)
ky 6.3 -> 7.7 (firestarter)

Shane ended up with an 8.4? Seems too high. Same for Clint, who ended at 7.3, and Ky at 7.7. 

Billy at 8.9 was the overall highest scorer, and Alison was the highest female scorer at 8.4.

Like fantasy football, what would be your fantasy naked & afraid team? (that phrasing kind of gives the wrong idea, but you should know what I mean).

I'd go with either EJ or Billy for the guy, and Alison for the girl (with Kellie or Laura tied for second choice).


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Thanks for the AMA summary. I don't have the time or patience to get messed up with reddit.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Alison also said she found out the location about a week before going there. She did not say whether she got to pick her item before or after she found the location, but I think we can safely assume that all the people got to choose their item after knowing the location (based mostly on Clint's choice of goggles).

Alison also said that she put on sunscreen before heading out. If Jonathan were smart, he would have spent the week trying to get a base tan, then put on a lot of waterproof high-SPF sunscreen just before heading out. And then made himself a hat and poncho ASAP. Alison said she made Jonathan a hat like hers, but he did not want to wear it. I'd give Jonathan a much lower score than 7.2 based on this information and what we already saw.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

It would be interesting to see how the best of the "Survivor" cast stacks up against the "Naked & Afraid" cast in a true survival challenge as these folks endured.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

getreal said:


> It would be interesting to see how the best of the "Survivor" cast stacks up against the "Naked & Afraid" cast in a true survival challenge as these folks endured.


You're kidding right? This cast would be in heaven in 'Survivor' in terms of having physical needs met.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Survivor is a game show with occasional discomfort. These were serious situations, especially the African setting and the snake and gator filled swamp.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

philw1776 said:


> Survivor is a game show with occasional discomfort. These were serious situations, especially the African setting and the snake and gator filled swamp.


... And your point is ...?
What I was suggesting is that, taking away the tribal council and gameshow aspects from "Survivor", some of that cast would have been well qualified for this show, but get voted off the tribe quickly because their skills are seen as a threat. But let them struggle to thrive under real primitive conditions and see how they perform.

Also, as shown in the season finale, it is obvious that these contestants are weak in some "social aspects" of getting along with others, so even grouping them together would be challenging for them.

That's what I think could be an interesting twist.

But I am looking forward to the next season of "Naked & Afraid" .. I just don't care for the title.


----------

